# Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung



## Steffen (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Habe heute von einer Teichpflanze Samen abgemacht (siehe bitte Foto ! )

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich nun damit umgehen muß damit die Samen auch was werden ?


----------



## ~jens~ (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

hi,
ich glaube aus denen wird noch nichts werden, da sie mir noch nicht so ausgereift aussehen. Ich habe die Samen bei mir einfach nur zu den anderen Pflanzen gestreut und dann haben se angefangen zu keimen.
lg


----------



## Steffen (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Hi,

Mußte ich aber abmachen da der Stengel am eingehen war.......


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Hi.

Sieht aus wie eine Samenkapsel einer __ Iris pseudacorus.

Glaube auch nicht das der schon ausgereift ist. Wenn er reif ist platzt die Samenkapsel von allein auf. 

Das sieht dann so aus:
http://green-24.de/forum/files/thumbs/t_sumpfschwertlilie__iris_pseudacorus__318.jpg


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Hallo Steffen,

schließe mich den beiden anderen an... die sind noch nicht reif.
Kannst höchstens versuchen, ob sie nachreifen.
Falls es nicht klappt, eine meiner __ Iris hat genug Samen für uns beide angesetzt. 

BTW: Ich wäre dankbar für Samen der blaublütigen Iris, die bei einigen bis zu 20cm Wassertiefe verträgt.


----------



## Steffen (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

*hi,

dachte mir schon das die noch nicht gut sind aber was will man machen wenn der Stengel trocken wird :? ....

@ Annett  habe doch genug Pflanzen ich darf keine mehr anschleppen   *


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Hi Steffen,

das gibt nix, die Samen in der Kapsel werden auch nicht mehr keimfähig. Du hättest warten müssen bis die Kapsel sich von selbst öffnet (September/Oktober sind die Irissamen meist erst reif) und die einzelnen orangebraunen Samen herausfallen. Die läßt man am besten den Winter über dort liegen wo sie hingefallen sind (im Teich schwimmen lassen) und sammelt im nächsten Jahr die keimenden Irise am Ufer ein. __ Iris sind Kaltkeimer, die Samen müssen im Herbst/Winter der Witterung ausgesetzt sein damit sie ab April/Mai keimen. Lagerst Du das Saatgut den Winter warm und trocken keimt im Frühling nichts, sondern erst im übernächsten Jahr (wenn das Saaatgut bis dahin nicht ganz vertrocknet ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## zaphod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> BTW: Ich wäre dankbar für Samen der blaublütigen __ Iris, die bei einigen bis zu 20cm Wassertiefe verträgt.



Hallo Annett, 

also an der hier hängen zur Zeit noch jede Menge Samen - 
manche allerdings schon im Wasser, ob das so gut für die ist 
Die ist zwar nicht richtig blau - gibts denn noch "blauer"?  - aber wenn 
welche dranbleiben, kann ich gerne abgeben.

Foto


----------



## Uli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

hi klaas,
da ich nur gelbe habe wuerde ich gerne welche nehmen.
gruß uli
erster


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Eh Uli,

so haben wir aber ned gewettet... 

@Klaas
Wenn die wenigstens etwas im Wasser stehen und das gut vertragen, dann nehm ich gern welche ab. 
Evtl. können wir ja miteinander tauschen... hab da noch Massen an Carexsamen  und vieles mehr.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Bei manchen Pflanzenarten kann man der Natur aber ein Schnippchen schlagen indem man die Samen kurz vor der vollständigen Samenreife erntet. Sie sind dann schon keimfähig, aber haben noch keine Keimhemmung entwickelt. Man muss sie sofort säen und sie keimen spontan. Allerdings müssen die Keimlinge dann meistens warm überwintern.


----------



## zaphod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> manchen Pflanzenarten


Bezogen auf __ Iris oder welche? 
Dann aber auch mal raus mit den Geheimnissen!


----------



## zaphod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

@Uli und Annett, 
ich hoffe ich denk dran, wenns soweit ist - wenn nicht, schickt mir halt im 
September mal ne Nachricht.  

@Annett, die __ Iris steht seit letztem Jahr bis Oberkante Pflanzkorb unter Wasser und hatte dieses Jahr noch einige Blüten mehr als letztes, wurde ca. 
1,5 m hoch. und sah - zwar nur kurz - sehr hübsch aus. 

Tauschen muß nicht sein, habe Irise en Masse, genauso wie __ Seggen. 
Mal abwarten, obs die Samen überhaupt überleben.


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Probieren geht über Studieren. Da musst Du schon selber rumexperimentieren, verschiedene Erntezeitpunkte probieren und darüber Buch führen. Solche Versuchsreihen sind sehr aufwendig und deswegen bisher nur für wirtschaftlich bedeutende Pflanzen durchgeführt worden. Deswegen sage ich 'manche Pflanzen'. Bei den Pflanzen die uns interessieren hat noch keiner getestet. Zumindest weiss ich davon nichts.


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> Wenn die wenigstens etwas im Wasser stehen und das gut vertragen, dann nehm ich gern welche ab. ...............



selber schuld , Ihr wolltet ja nicht nochmal rumdrehen


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Moin zusammen,



> und deswegen bisher nur für wirtschaftlich bedeutende Pflanzen durchgeführt worden


dazu kann ich beitragen, dass das z.B. auf Getreide und Futtererbsen zutrifft. 
Wenn wir das Saatgut knochentrocken ernten, geht die Keimfähigkeit soweit zurück, dass es eine Aberkennung nach der anderen hagelt (wir machen ab und an Saatgutvermehrung, auch wenn kaum noch was bei "rumkommt").
Der richtige Erntezeitpunkt ist da echt entscheidend.... genaue Prozente müßte ich nachfragen. Weiß nur, dass sie immer etwas (ca. 1,5-2%) höher liegen, als das, was uns der normale Landhandel als Konsumware abnimmt. 
Das macht bei richtig gutem Erntewetter (was ab dem WE hoffentlich endlich kommt) nur wenige Tage aus. 

@Karsten


----------



## zaphod (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Hi, 

ich kram mal den alten Thread hervor bezügl. __ Iris-Samen. 

Habe heute gesehen, dass sich die Samenkapseln meiner Irise schon teilweise geöffnet haben, wollte daher ernten, bevor alle in meinem Teich landen und Annett und Uli nix davon abbekommen. 

Jetzt waren in den meisten Samenkapseln zwar noch intakte Samen drinne, leider auch einiges an angeknabberten Samen, verdautem Samen-Brei und dazugehörige _Schwertlilienrüssler_. 
 
Keine Ahnung, ob aus den intakten Samen noch weitere schlüpfen werden, diejenigen die drin waren, sahen aber schon ausgewachsen aus, daher hoffe ich, dass die übrigen Samen noch zu retten sind. 

Falls aus diesen Samen überhaupt was wird, würde ich sie vielleicht noch ein paar Tage in "Quarantäne" unter Beobachtung halten - ich möchte ja keine Käferlarven verschicken... 

Oder lohnt der Versuch nicht, mit diesen jetzt geernteten (die Kapseln waren teils braun, teils grün) und stellenweise befallenen Samen neue Pflanzen keimen zu lassen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Hi Klaas,

wenn Du wissen willst ob Untermieter in den Iriskörnern stecken, einfach zwischen die Finger nehmen und drücken. Heile Körner sind recht hart (wenn sie denn reif sind), bewohnte werden zerquetscht . Wenn die Irissamen reif sind rollt sich die Kapsel von oben her in 4 Segmenten langsam auf, dann erst ernten. Befallene Samen keimen nicht, da ja das Korn bis auf die Außenhaut leergefressen wird (Stärkevorat und Keimling werden vernichtet)

MfG Frank


----------



## zaphod (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teich Pflanzen Samen Besprechung*

Danke Frank, 

die Kapseln hatten sich schon ein Stück geöffnet, die Samen, die ich rausgeholt habe und äußerlich in Ordnung waren, haben auch den Finger-Drück-Test überstanden und sind hart. 

Es sind grob geschätzt 150 Stück übrig, wenn ihr testen wollt, ob sie keimen, pack ich welche in nen Umschlag und ab die Post (so ca. 25 sollten doch reichen, dass ggf. wenigstens ein paar Pflanzen daraus wachsen, oder?).


----------

